
Oxford study suggests millions may have already built up coronavirus immunity - smacktoward
https://theweek.com/speedreads/904584/new-oxford-study-suggests-millions-people-may-have-already-built-coronavirus-immunity
======
flocial
Fundamental principles of epidemic spread highlight the immediate need for
large-scale serological surveys to assess the stage of the SARS-CoV-2 epidemic
(soon to be on medRxiv)

[https://www.dropbox.com/s/oxmu2rwsnhi9j9c/Draft-
COVID-19-Mod...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/oxmu2rwsnhi9j9c/Draft-
COVID-19-Model%20%2813%29.pdf?dl=0)

source:
[https://twitter.com/EEID_oxford/status/1242402762283012096](https://twitter.com/EEID_oxford/status/1242402762283012096)

